# VSS Plugin



## padde479 (3. Apr 2007)

Hi @all,

ich habe mir das VSS Plugin für Eclipse heruntergeladen und installiert. Das Plugin wurde auch einwandfrei eingebunden, nur mit den Einstellungen komme ich nicht so zurecht. Wenn ich im _Package Explorer_ mit der rechten Maustaste klicke und auf _Team->Share Project..._ gehe, öffnet sich ein Dialog, wo ich die Auswahl habe, ein _repository plug-in_ zu wählen. Hier wähle ich _VSS Konfigurations Assisten_ und klicke auf weiter. Im nun folgenden _VSS Share Project_-Dialog muss ich allerhand Einstellungen vornehmen:


Username:
Password:
VSS Directory:
Source dir:
Relative mountpoint:

Die ersten beiden Einträge sind klar. Aber was muss ich bei den anderen drei Textfeldern eintragen? _VSS Directory_: Ein Pfad bei mir auf der Festplatte, wo VSS installiert ist? Die Dokumentation im Netz hilft mir auch nicht wirklich weiter. Ich hoffe, einer von euch kennt sich damit aus.



Gruß
Padde


----------



## JavaDirk (7. Jul 2007)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube, da muss das Verzeichnis hin, wo die Datenbank liegt, bei mir in der Firma ist das z.B. \\apubmulti\Entwicklung. Hoffe, das hilft, mit dem VSS-Server kenn ich mich nicht so aus, das Plugin funktioniert aber prima...


----------



## JavaDirk (9. Jul 2007)

Habe nochmal nachgeguckt, du musst dort das Verzeichnis angeben, in der die Datei srcsafe.ini liegt.


----------



## padde479 (9. Jul 2007)

*@JavaDirk*
Vielen Dank! Werde das gleich einmal ausprobieren!


----------

